# Salmon Brining ?



## smokinmikey (Dec 15, 2018)

Total newbie hear and been reading like crazy. This is a great forum and tons of info for all things smoked. I have an electric Meco which I will use for salmon. I had an issue which I posted about smoking fish and meats on the same smoker. Long story after smoking salmon I cooked a turkey breast and it tasted like salmon, so much for turkey day. Anyway I will use smoker solely for  salmon. What is the big taste difference between using 4-1 or 2-1 ratio sugar to salt ? I know some members like the candy type but I'm think more like fish market smoked salmon which I am betting is not using so much sugar. Will the 4-1 ration produce salmon too sweet ? I'm wanting fish that is closer to finger food as opposed to flake like after smoking. I guess from what I have read texture is more temp related ?
Cheers
Mike


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 15, 2018)

4-1 isn't that sweet. 2-1 will be salty.
I do Herb Good's Old Fashioned dry brine and love it.
All my catches are frozen anyway. Sometimes I just send the wife to catch me a bag of skinless filet.
She does surprisingly well, for a gal who can't cast. Always brings home a limit.
I do a 3 pound bag when I do a batch. Then package them back up and freeze till I want some Salmon.
Here's a Sam's Club Limit I did.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 15, 2018)

I run 4:1 dry brine my self. Set the filet on a rack over a deep wall pan. Amazing how much moisture you can pull out of one of those overnight.

I wouldn't describe the finished product as sweet at all. I don't even season after the 4:1. Brine, rinse, Pat dry, fridge air dry untill solid pellicle, and smoke.

Then I "weep" or absorb excess fish oils w paper lunch bags for anywhere from 2 - 7 days, changing bag every day. Depends on how irresistible the salmon is looking at that point.


----------

